# Injector recommendations?



## dj mishima (Mar 23, 2013)

The last time I tried using an injection, the cheap plastic ones I had broke.  I am thinking of getting a more durable one.  Does anyone have a favorite?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 24, 2013)

This is from LEM and is about the best price I have seen. Other companies charge more and only include the one 12 hole needle...JJ









Click to Enlarge*COMMERCIAL 4 OZ. MEAT INJECTOR*
Item#: INJECTOR

Heavy duty, 4 oz., commercial grade injector has a detachable 6" needle with 12 holes and a slant cut needle. Use it to pump pickling cure into meat or marinade into roast or chicken. Great for injecting turkeys for frying. Built to last, you'll never buy another injector.


Tell a Friend

Bookmark This Page  

Printable Version

Product Review:  Write your own review


DescriptionItem #PriceQty SLANT CUT TIP NEEDLE292$6.994 OZ COMMERCIAL MEAT INJECTOR WITH 2 NEEDLES839$19.99
 


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks!  I will probably pick one up in the near future.


----------



## veryolddog (Apr 17, 2013)

I just ordered a Spitjack 4 oz. short injector for $39.99. They have a number of heavy duty injectors available either on their site or on Amazon.com. I added the 3/8 needle because I would want to inject marinades that have minced herbs and I do not want clogging. It's worth a look.

Regards


----------



## daveomak (Apr 17, 2013)

Dj, morning....  One of our sponsor, Cajun Injector, sells sauces with the syringe attached.... I buy their sauces and have spare syringes....  the small syringes are great for injection small stuff like wings, chickens, etc....  and considering you get them attached, the price is a lot better than buying a syringe separately......

http://www.walmart.com/ip/23324941

or for $20 you can have a mess of syringes and share with your friends.....  If you have the old needles from your broken injector, you don't need new ones, as long as it is a Leur Lock connector.......


----------



## sqwib (Apr 17, 2013)

OOOh! I like Jiimmy's

Here's mine, think it was $20 at Cabelas













20111231432.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Apr 17, 2013






I use for stuffing too













20111231456.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Apr 17, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 18, 2013)

Dj, What do you want to inject? I have the big one like JJ posted and I also have a small one. The first time I tried to inject wings with the big one I shoot creole butter and franks hot sauce all over me the wall and ceiling of the kitchen! For larger cuts of meat the big guy is great, but you'll want a small one for smaller cuts too!


----------



## dj mishima (Apr 18, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Dj, What do you want to inject? I have the big one like JJ posted and I also have a small one. The first time I tried to inject wings with the big one I shoot creole butter and franks hot sauce all over me the wall and ceiling of the kitchen! For larger cuts of meat the big guy is great, but you'll want a small one for smaller cuts too!


I believe the last thing I was planning on injecting was a turkey last Thanksgiving.  That's when I found out that the two I had were cracked.  I threw them out.  I just thought I would ask for future reference.  I'll probably be using it in the future to inject whole chicken or perhaps a brisket...


----------



## texacajun (Aug 15, 2013)

I just got the mean green meat injector and all I can say is I love it. This is the only injector i will ever use. Its 33.95

http://www.pitbullsupinsmoke.com/bbq-product-testimonials.html













3900690_orig.jpg



__ texacajun
__ Aug 15, 2013


----------



## power (Aug 31, 2013)

brought my stainless steel injector, with 2 different size prongs! but it seems to clog up,  all the time. unless I water the marinade down a lot! what size prongs should I be looking for? 
cheers

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------

